# New ~400W PSU



## Techguy (Jan 5, 2014)

My rig:

Intel i5 2400      (95W)
4GB RAM
Seagate HDD 500GB
DVD ROM
GPU (will be adding soon 7770 / 77790 ~100W)

I have  a VIP PSU right now. I am thinking of upgrading to:

Corsair CX430V2
Antec VP450P
Seasonic SS400BT
Corsair VP450
Seasonic S12II 430

I know the Cooler Master Extreme Power / Thunder are bad PSU's and their GX Series is just about okay.

The seasonic s12II 430 is the best psu listed, but it is 3.5k +

I hear that the cx430v2 has a high RMA rate, but is a solid psu and has better caps than the VS 450

The VP450P from Antec has an active PFC, but lacks a MOV.

I will be buying online. Please suggest and give me links 

Which one to buy?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Antec Vp450p @2.8k is best,look no further 


Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corsair Cx430v2 and Antec VP450P are both good. Get the one whose service center is near to you place.

you may also use this online tool to get recommended PSU wattage for a system: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Techguy said:


> The VP450P from Antec has an active PFC, *but lacks a MOV.*
> 
> Which one to buy?



from where did you get it ?? any source?
get the antec vp450p.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Antec vp450 have MOV,so i think even Antec vp450p will have it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Even an Antec VP 350P is also good along with Antec VP450P.


----------



## Techguy (Jan 6, 2014)

I read a few reviews of the VP450P. Even the vP350P does not have one. Delta (the OEM) has stopped using MOV's in its entry level designs.

However, both the 350 and 450 seem to be good performers.
How is the after sales service of antec, corsair and seasonic?


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't know about ANtec but Corsair and Seasonic's A.S.S. is good.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2014)

You can go with Corsair CX430V2. Even I got mine when the failure rate was at it's peak. Flipkart is very generous in replacing faulty units. It's working absolutely fine till date.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Techguy said:


> I read a few reviews of the VP450P. Even the vP350P does not have one. *Delta (the OEM) *has stopped using MOV's in its entry level designs.
> 
> However, both the 350 and 450 seem to be good performers.
> How is the after sales service of antec, corsair and seasonic?



FSP makes vp450p not delta. vp450p should have MOV.vp350p is made by delta afaik. i tried to find reviews for vp450p, but i could not find something better. can you post the link of such reviews you read?.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

I found Antec vp450 one,it has MOV - Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Yep vp450p is made by FSP


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> I found Antec vp450 one,it has MOV - Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
> 
> Yep vp450p is made by FSP



yeah vp450 has been reviewed as it is released globally. vp450p is mainly intended for asian market and it is difficult to find a quality review.
the only difference in vp450 and vp450p is the active pfc afaik. everything else should be same.

even in youtube, it is difficult have videos of that product


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> yeah vp450 has been reviewed as it is released globally. vp450p is mainly intended for asian market and it is difficult to find a quality review.
> the only difference in vp450 and vp450p is the active pfc afaik. everything else should be same.
> 
> even in youtube, it is difficult have videos of that product



Finally i have found it 

- Google Translate

- Google Translate


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Finally i have found it
> 
> - Google Translate
> 
> - Google Translate



thanks 
wow. 90 % max efficiency..... antec should advertise this psu well. i have read one more review earlier but can not remember the website.it was some foreign language.


----------



## Techguy (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes. the VP450 has a MOV... but the VP450P doesnt. My mistake.. Its made by FSP


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Techguy said:


> Yes. the VP450 has a MOV... but the VP450P doesnt. My mistake.. Its made by FSP



can you point to me to the source where it says antec vp450p lacks MOV?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

If you have good surge protector, MOV doesn't matter that much


----------

